# wild sow question



## chris_harper (May 14, 2008)

A guy at work has a momma, and 2 babies in his trap. If the momma is nursing, will that make the meat taste different? I told him I didn't think it would, but wanted to ask and make sure.


----------



## bassman (May 14, 2008)

Chris, I don't know about wild pig, but I have harvested a cow elk before that was nursing and the meat was just fine.  Aso took her 150 pound calf and that was way better!


----------



## goat (May 14, 2008)

If that sow is poor, ie. backbone sticking up with no fat cover, I would pass.  Other wise smoke her.


----------



## chris_harper (May 14, 2008)

Good. He is going to pop her in the head (.22LR) and skin her- the small ones too. He said she is about 60LBS and the babies are about 10LBS. Going to do them whole. I get half of them for doing it for him.


----------



## waysideranch (May 14, 2008)

Half the thrill is the kill.  Good luck.


----------



## goat (May 15, 2008)

You will really like the small ones!!!


----------



## jtj (May 26, 2008)

i was reading this thread and got my intrest peaked.. I have been wanting to shoot a wild hog or 2 (my father in law just acquired an almost 20 acre spread with a small hog problem he wants gone, sounds like a meal to me!) and try them in the smoker.. I will likely be getting some smaller ones (the couple that have been spotted were probably only 40 lbs tops)and it was mentioned smoking them whole, which seems easiest.. Do you guys recommend taking them to a processor first or do you dress them yourselves? I have dressed a couple deer, but its been years and i was just a kid under the guidance of an uncle who's no longer here, so im thinking i might not be up to the task just yet, but willing to try once i get one if its something not to dissimular from other wild game. Any suggestions/tips before I get one and then look like the dog that caught that car and doesnt know what to do with it?

I will start a new thread if need be, not trying to hijack, just hoping the OP had already tried his and might have some results too...


----------



## supervman (May 26, 2008)

It's best to field dress em and bleed em right away.
OTHERWISE, pre arrange with the butcher/processor.
Talk ahead of time so that he knows to be ready when you call. 
The quicker you clean em the better but if you don't know what you're doing you can taint the meat by breaking the bladder and other such things. Good Luck. Oh, and depending on limits or whatever perhaps you can work a deal where he gets some meat or a pig as payment.


----------



## flatbroke (May 26, 2008)

I wouldn't waste money having a butcher skin an animal.   Hogs are easier to skin that deer IMHO.


----------



## jtj (May 26, 2008)

Father in law just wants them gone, but I think he knows he will get to eat them too.. I'm going to google some more stuff on them and probably take it on myself without a processor.. Of course I have to actually get one first... Thanks for the help..


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, I have a hog in the freezer. It is almost the whole thing- he cut off just under the front shoulders and gave the front to another guy at work to cook up. 

 New Questions: What temp do I take it to, and where do I stick in my thermometer probe? It is a smaller hog, I plan on weighing it up before it goes into the smoker.
 If he gets another one, he is bringing it to me also. He did have eight more, but he sold them. I *think* he has a wild hog problem on his land.


----------

